
US stealth jets arrive in South Korea - sumavedas
http://www.globaltimes.tk/2017/12/us-stealth-jets-arrive-in-south-korea.html
======
iamthirsty
The F-35s, however over-priced and impractical, are cool as shit. I'll never
forget my time working on them, and I love seeing pictures of them in the wild
(finally).

